# London to Athens advice



## Bert Ho (7 Jan 2011)

Hi all,

I have started pre-planning a cycle trip to Athens this summer and am looking for advice on routes. I am currently looking at Eurovelo route 5 Calais to Milan and then picking up the '8' around the Adriatic to Athens.	My other thoughts have been to travel down the East of France to Marseille, across Northern Italy and then around the Adriatic coast.

The plan is to power-ride rather than do a 'tour' and get the distance done in under 2 weeks. I will travel light - wet weather gear (although I hope not to be using it in June) - bivvy hammock, sleeping sack and pick up food as required.

All and any thoughts will be appreciated

Cheers

Rob


----------



## psmiffy (7 Jan 2011)

Sounds like an awful waste of two weeks

but

Follow the line of the Eurovelo 5 - not the actual route it would be too slow - over the alps – and then East onto the Adriatic coast – boat Brindisi to Igoumenista – West coast of Greece is a breeze – along the not that interesting road along the north of the Peloponnese to Corinth - and on to Athens - 2600km give or take.


----------



## andym (7 Jan 2011)

Erm what does power ride mean? Motorbike? Somebody in a car towing you? Excuse me if I'm sceptical, but ahy not choose a shorter, feasible route or, if you have the option, take the time to enjoy the route?

I have to hold up my hands up and say that I haven't actually ridden the Adriatic coast, but I have taken the train along the coast from Pescara on to Rimini via Ancona. And I have to say my impression of this stretch of coast was ugly coastal developments, beaches with regimented rows of loungers and beach umbrellas, and the most crowded caravan/camp sites I've ever seen. Perhaps I'm being unfair, so if psmiffy tells you it's worth doing then I'd defer to him.

My suggestion would be to follow the Euroroute down towards Firenze and then head south east through Umbria, Le Marche and the Abruzzi before hitting the coast at the Gargano national park and from there to Bari and ferries for Greece.

There is also the Eurovelo route which goes to Rome (called variously the via Francigena, Cammino di Francigena and the Via dei Pellegrini) which in theory carries on from Rome to Brindisi (again this might also be called the via Francigena del Sud). But I don't know how feasible it is - although as psmiffy suggests you can simply take it as a rough guide and plot your own route.

And then finally there's the Via dei Borboni which goes from Bari to Napoli - although SFAIK there's no reason why you shouldn't do it the other way.


----------



## psmiffy (7 Jan 2011)

andym said:


> I have to hold up my hands up and say that I haven't actually ridden the Adriatic coast, but I have taken the train along the coast from Pescara on to Rimini via Ancona. And I have to say my impression of this stretch of coast was ugly coastal developments, beaches with regimented rows of loungers and beach umbrellas, and the most crowded caravan/camp sites I've ever seen. Perhaps I'm being unfair, so if psmiffy tells you it's worth doing then I'd defer to him.



I didnt say it was worth doing - it is just the easiest least complicated way to get south - I have ridden most of it on a couple of occasions - and in my defence - fairly quickly - it was so I could get into position to do the 
interesting parts of the tours - I don't really think the OP has much use for "interesting" 

And before anyone says it the road from Corinth to Athens is not particulary wonderful either


----------



## Ticktockmy (8 Jan 2011)

Bert Ho said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have started pre-planning a cycle trip to Athens this summer and am looking for advice on routes. I am currently looking at Eurovelo route 5 Calais to Milan and then picking up the '8' around the Adriatic to Athens.	My other thoughts have been to travel down the East of France to Marseille, across Northern Italy and then around the Adriatic coast.
> 
> ...



Personally, I would consider your plan to be rather boring, seems to me such a waste of time. Sorry to be so harsh about your plan. 

As to your sleeping arrangements, not a very good Idea either, much better to invest in a small one tent, or better still a lightweight 2 man tent, a bike set up for touring carrying 2 panniers and lightweight camping kit will not be that much slower than what you planning is over that sort of distance
Cycle touring is being at one with the countryside you ride through, taking in the sights and smells of each different area and culture you pass through, sitting outside little cafes and enjoying oneself.

With your plan I guess you are looking at having to ride at least 120 miles a day depending on which route you finally opt for without taking in account any problems that may come your way.

Psmiffy’s route is a good start, my choice of route would be further north through Germany, Austria, Hungary, Romania , Bulgaria, Istanbul, then Athens , but I would be looking at least 6 weeks for that route but so much more exciting.

But Rob, there is so much advice on this forum you will have no problems finding a suitable route, and advice about what kit to take.


----------



## andym (8 Jan 2011)

psmiffy said:


> I didnt say it was worth doing - it is just the easiest least complicated way to get south - I have ridden most of it on a couple of occasions - and in my defence - fairly quickly - it was so I could get into position to do the
> interesting parts of the tours - I don't really think the OP has much use for "interesting"
> 
> And before anyone says it the road from Corinth to Athens is not particulary wonderful either




But apart from that it's OK?

Yes you're right. If you're not interested in 'touring' then flat, straightforward with lots of tourist infrastructure is probably what you want (Umbria and the Abbruzze would be a lot hillier). I should also say that I did this journey in mid-August when campsites would be full to the brim. However I had half an eye on people reading this thread who might think 'oh that sounds like a cool idea' and might be prepared to devote a sensible amount of time to it.

I should add (in case anyone is interested) that as it happens I was on the train from Bari to Brindisi today (as you do) and the coast looks relatively unspoilt and undeveloped (at least so far as I could see in the occasional breaks in the olive groves).


----------



## Bert Ho (8 Jan 2011)

I am holidaying in Cyprus for part of the summer - so am looking for alternative travel arrangements. I will be looking to travel between 100 -140 miles a day and I love hills/mountains for some reason. Therefore will be looking at taking the on the Alps to a greater degree than looking for the flattest route through them. I am encouraged by the idea of traveling the length of EV5 as Italy is good cycling country.

I have not got a tourer anymore and plan to travel on my racing bike, which managed LETJOG in a week - are the roads ok for 23mm tyres or will 28mm be a better choice?

I may cycle back at a more leisurely pace towards the end of the summer - I have not decided yet.


----------



## willem (8 Jan 2011)

I agree with everybody else here who argued that a slower tour would be more fun. On the other hand, if this is instead of taking a plane, I think there is virtue in your plan. Fit the widest tyres that you can, and raise your handlebars a bit.
Willem


----------



## xilios (9 Jan 2011)

If you want speed I would suggest you get on the Rhine to Basel than Zurich, Chur, Thusis, Splugen pass, Lake Como, Lecco, Bergamo, Ferrara, Ravena and follow the coast to Bari. Followed by a boat to Igoumenitsa and on to Athens.
At Corinth I would turn South and head to Epidavros and Methana or Poros for a boat to Athens. The Old National road is extremly dangerous getting into Athens. There is a long section where the road turns into a four lane motorway without a shoulder, we rode through that this summer and it was a nightmare.
I did most of this route in 2005 (more details on the link below) and its fairly flat with a couple of exceptions and you could do the kms needed.
cheers


----------



## willem (9 Jan 2011)

Nice trip reports you have. The 2010 trip was nothing to be ashamed of. That must have been stunning.
Willem


----------



## andym (9 Jan 2011)

Bert Ho said:


> I am holidaying in Cyprus for part of the summer - so am looking for alternative travel arrangements. I will be looking to travel between 100 -140 miles a day and I love hills/mountains for some reason. Therefore will be looking at taking the on the Alps to a greater degree than looking for the flattest route through them. I am encouraged by the idea of traveling the length of EV5 as Italy is good cycling country.
> 
> I have not got a tourer anymore and plan to travel on my racing bike, which managed LETJOG in a week - are the roads ok for 23mm tyres or will 28mm be a better choice?



Why not consider taking the train for at least part of the distance? - eg start somewhere near the Alps or eg you could take the to skip the worst bits of the Italian Adriatic coast. The DeutscheBahn/German Railways website is very useful for finding the best way to travel on bikes with bike carriage facilities.

I'd fit the widest tyres you can - although roads are generally good in Italy.


----------



## Brains (9 Jan 2011)

I'd go for the Rhein route, then the classic Roman road cycle route to Venice, onto Ancona and catch the overnight boat to Patras, it means you sleep through the bit of Italy that has been described as not very nice cycling


----------



## Bert Ho (10 Jan 2011)

Many thanks for all your input - will now inwardly digest and get it some training!!!


----------



## Damiano (25 Feb 2012)

Hi Bert (& All)

I've just signed up to this website and was reading your threads regarding cycling from London to Athens ...did you do it? How did it go?

A close friend of mine is planning on doing the same journey, only in the opposite direction, from Athens to London - and I may being doing it with her - so was doing some searching into possible routes, and advise/suggestions into which route to take, accommodation, and the whole logistics of getting across europe on a bike! I've seen on various threads here, and elsewhere, that people seem to suggest getting the ferry across to southern Italy, then cycling the adriatic coast to Milan, Alps, etc. In my mind i think i would actually prefer to cycle through the baltics (i.e. through Macedonia or Bulgaria, and head towards either the alps or Germany). Would anyone have any suggestions on this? Would there be any issues getting through places like macedonia, serbia, etc? with passports, etc. Would it be safe travelling? Accommodation is a bit of an unknown at the moment. She has been thinking of hiring or getting sponsored a Caravan for the trip, and using this as the accommodation (i.e. that she would cycle, and I would drive the caravan - and alternately change every now and then). We could get B&B or Hotel for the night - but have no idea what the quality would be like in these places, or the prices. The tent is an option too! - but if i'm honest, not a big fan. This plan has only happened within the last few weeks, so this is this is my first start at looking at the possibilities, and everything is unknown at this stage.

If there is any advise or suggestions - or direction to a place where i could source more information - it would be hugely appreciated!

By the way, plans for the trip are to start in late May, and end up in London just prior to the Olympic Games.

Thanks.
Damian


----------

